
I trained a neural net to generate Star Trek episode titles - danhon
https://medium.com/@hondanhon/these-are-the-deep-learning-neural-network-voyages-of-the-starship-enterprise-5c62dacc0480
======
schoen
Your previous effort at

[https://medium.com/@hondanhon/i-trained-an-a-i-to-ask-
questi...](https://medium.com/@hondanhon/i-trained-an-a-i-to-ask-questions-
baad02a9573f)

is pretty amazing.

~~~
danhon
Thanks!

------
coldacid
I can't wait to see the community contributed synopses. I'm also afraid to see
them. This is great!

